# Expensive Products, Are They Worth It?



## JEC (Feb 28, 2008)

Having just completed a Gtechniq detail on our 2 cars I feel rather sad that all I should need to do for the next 6 to 9 months is just spray diluted C2 after every couple of washes to keep the finish up, whilst for many people I am sure this is the desired result it leaves me thinking is it really for me? That's not to say though that I am not impressed with the finish:thumb:

Now as far as detailing products go Gtechniq falls roughly in the middle not the cheapest but certainly not the most expensive. Trying to tend to my need to constantly fettle and tweak my LSP lead me to look at Swissvax products, I'm now moving in to the more expensive end of the detailing product world, a quick read of the Swissvax handbook lets you know that there is a product for every detailing activity, the same as many other manufacturers. The question is will Swissvax give me the exceptional finish found with Gtechniq (I know final finish is 90% preparation and 10% actual finish, rather like gloss painting at home!) and can the higher price be justified

What are your thoughts?? Is the high price worth paying or would you opt to by 3 or 4 different waxes for the same money?


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

I use BOS over the top of sealants in the summer - a coat once a month makes you feel like you are doing the job properly :lol:


----------



## JEC (Feb 28, 2008)

Frothey said:


> I use BOS over the top of sealants in the summer - a coat once a month makes you feel like you are doing the job properly :lol:


Didn't think it would take you long :lol:

Thanks for the opinion, think that may be the way I'm heading


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ill be honest my BOS is even on in the winter its been fine died at the back a little recently ive noticed there is some FK1000 under there but appears to be holding up ok....


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I didn't vote as I have done both!

I get your point about the Gtech stuff; I have most of their stuff and although I rate it very highly it still leaves me wanting to "apply" something after a few weeks. I was the same with Zaino  

My weakness for detailing bits has led me to get both high(ish) and low end waxes - and a few in between!! - so now I find myself spending ages deciding which combos to use when doing any cars, and I always use a different one so can't settle for just a couple of staple items. 

Waste of money? Possibly. Do I think I have enough? Possibly.......not :wall:

Saying that, with a baby about to arrive, I think most of my stuff will be in the sales section soon anyway!


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Just my 2 pennys worth..

I have a few of the Gtech products and will certainly purchase again but was thinking along the same lines as the OP. I cannot fault the finish they give or the ease of application (fantastic) love the C4, although I still need to work on my P1 technique.

Having said the above to me part of the joy of car ownership and having a beautifully prepped and maintained car is the ‘getting there’, applying the product, even smelling the product and then standing back and enjoying your hard work, this to me is where the high end products come into their own, driving a car with perhaps Zymol or Swisswax applied just ‘feels good’.

So for me my C2 goes on my Dads MX5 and looks great, but my Glasur goes on my car, not because it necessarily gives a substantially better finish, but just because I like it that way.:thumb:

Rob


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

To be totally honest, I think people keep on spending £ on the next big thing, untill they sell all their barely used tubs and buy a premium zymol or swissvax wax. 

A tub of wax lasts years, so if you know what you want (from buying samples of these premium waxes), the high price is easily justified.

Now, if you like blingy shine better than warm wet glow, lucky for you because sealants are cheap!!!


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'd go for a few quality items rather than one overpriced designer wax. I just don't get why people spend ridiculous amounts of money on waxes when you can get great waxes for under 30 quid. As for the C2, if you are a keen detailer who enjoys working on your cars, you can still use C2 and enjoy cleaning and detailing, knowing you have the ultimate protection and crack on with keeping the rest of the car looking as good.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Well for me I say that the 90% prep is true!!

This is a pic of my old astra using nothing but a bottle of cheap carplan polish and some cheap turtle wax shampoo! 








What do you think? let me know


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

the answer is that its up to you to decide - everyones opinion will differ. yes, most of the result is in the prep but theres something special about having a more expensive, not so common wax


----------



## JEC (Feb 28, 2008)

kempe said:


> Well for me I say that the 90% prep is true!!
> 
> This is a pic of my old astra using nothing but a bottle of cheap carplan polish and some cheap turtle wax shampoo!
> 
> ...


Nice finish there, well done that man!


----------



## JEC (Feb 28, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> the answer is that its up to you to decide - everyones opinion will differ. yes, most of the result is in the prep but theres something special about having a more expensive, not so common wax


I think I know which way I will go, was just wondering what everyone else thought. What's the number for Swissvax? :lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

JEC said:


> I think I know which way I will go, was just wondering what everyone else thought. What's the number for Swissvax? :lol:


What are you going with? BOS?


----------



## A17 (Oct 4, 2010)

What i have found is that, you get what you pay for, yes cheaper products will give good results too, but durability wise, very poor.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

I dont think some of the "cheaper" alternatives mentioned are that good either to be honest as better performing products can be had for less money.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

A17 said:


> What i have found is that, you get what you pay for, yes cheaper products will give good results too, but durability wise, very poor.


Not in the case of Collinite 476.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

JEC said:


> Having just completed a Gtechniq detail on our 2 cars I feel rather sad that all I should need to do for the next 6 to 9 months is just spray diluted C2 after every couple of washes to keep the finish up, whilst for many people I am sure this is the desired result it leaves me thinking is it really for me? That's not to say though that I am not impressed with the finish:thumb:
> 
> Now as far as detailing products go Gtechniq falls roughly in the middle not the cheapest but certainly not the most expensive. Trying to tend to my need to constantly fettle and tweak my LSP lead me to look at Swissvax products, I'm now moving in to the more expensive end of the detailing product world, a quick read of the Swissvax handbook lets you know that there is a product for every detailing activity, the same as many other manufacturers. The question is will Swissvax give me the exceptional finish found with Gtechniq (I know final finish is 90% preparation and 10% actual finish, rather like gloss painting at home!) and can the higher price be justified
> 
> What are your thoughts?? Is the high price worth paying or would you opt to by 3 or 4 different waxes for the same money?


The flake pop from your astra is stunning mate.

As for the rest ive gone through tons and tons of yummy products and tons of well lets say not so yummy. If i new then what i know now then my first port of call would be Gtechnic. I say that because the first reason we get in to new products is we want to protect our yummy paintwork.

Gtechnic now has just about everthing every new guy needs for his car as imho for protection. Saying all that im still buying kit dont know why. Think its in our blood to cherish what we own. Still love smelling a nice SV wax bos has best smell for me. On the other hand 476 smells of well smells but it makes you smile anyway as you know when you put it on it will last for yonks.


----------



## JEC (Feb 28, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> What are you going with? BOS?


Shield and BOS, or maybe Purple Haze and Blue Velvet :lol:

With the fact that I like to try new products maybe I will keep to a lower budget for now and plonk for something more expensive in the future. Luckily other than boredom I am in no rush as I believe based on previous product experience Gtechniq is giving my paintwork the protection it needs whilst keeping me smiling with all that beading


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

think i might shift some of my stuff soon tbh i dont use it much and just get something different i"ve 2 waxes that haven't been opened in donkeys :lol: one of them i know a certain person on here will want


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> think i might shift some of my stuff soon tbh i dont use it much and just get something different i"ve 2 waxes that haven't been opened in donkeys :lol: one of them i know a certain person on here will want


What waxes are they then? I hear them words any it gets me hot under the wheel arches


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

kempe said:


> What waxes are they then? I hear them words any it gets me hot under the wheel arches


im thinking it could be more than one atm but it deciding do i need them :lol: migilore primo but in the glass jar is the main....but im only thinking :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> im thinking it could be more than one atm but it deciding do i need them :lol: migilore primo but in the glass jar is the main....but im only thinking :lol:


Well id be interested in the migilore primo if you do get rid and what ever else you decide! Let me know:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

the jar is rather unique btw  theyve changed it now


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

A17 said:


> What i have found is that, you get what you pay for, yes cheaper products will give good results too, but durability wise, very poor.


Really!! I disagree, i use Megs 16 (11 quid) and i'm into 3 months and it still looks good and beads well. I can think of loads of cheaper products that perform very well and would give the overpriced stuff a good run for their money.


----------



## The Fat Man (Nov 18, 2010)

I have used 4-5 kinds of waxes on my small Ford Fiesta. From the cheap 5$ Turtle wax super hard shell to the expensive $30-35 Collinite 915 Marque Elegance Wax. 
The Shine and durability these waxes give are very similar.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

I now detail very few vehicles so my 'detailing fixes' are few and far between.

I prep my car once /twice a year and then apply a nano coating, but I can't resist applying a Carnauba wax (bare hand application) usually Zymol Vintage Glaze is IMO the most optically clear Carnauba wax I've ever used; it's got to be seen to be believed

I've been lucky enough to have tried most Carnauba waxes over the fifty years I've been involved with detailing and would add that both Pinnicle and P21S waxes provide a very similar aesthetic to the more expensive waxes / glazes

But in the final analysis; a wax or sealant can only reflect what is underneath it, so a clean, level well-prepared surface is the most important consideration (85% of a surfaces reflectivity is its preparation) along with applied product clarity


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

For the detailer with a busy homelife I think Zaino AIO is tops. The finish is excellent, it cleanses the surface well and has been proven in other tests, on DW, to last months.

476S is good but Zaino is guaranteed easy on, easy off ... and you use, as ever, the minimum amount :thumb:

Ian


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Hmmm what can I say, the whole 'detailing' thing is about fun for me. I could apply Zaino or Gtechniq and then 2 or 3 months later strip it off and apply a wax. Nothing beats the feeling of apply a nice wax, the first time I applied Glasur I realised what all the fuss was about, no sealent could give the pleasure of applying glasur et al.

All imo of course but the C1, Aqaurtz ect take the fun out of detailing for me, I see no need for something to protect my car for 12 or even 24 months being repaorted. Different with a wheel sealent like C5 and even C4 as these are the parts of detailing people don't get as much of a buzz about doiing. 

Back to the question in hand, no one can tell me applying 476 feels the same as applying Glasur, no way and isn't that what detailing is all about? Enjoyment?

More than worth it, but then again there's nothing wrong with cheaper products, not everyone can justify £100+ for 'just' a wax.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

JEC said:


> Having just completed a Gtechniq detail on our 2 cars I feel rather sad that all I should need to do for the next 6 to 9 months is just spray diluted C2 after every couple of washes to keep the finish up, whilst for many people I am sure this is the desired result it leaves me thinking is it really for me? That's not to say though that I am not impressed with the finish:thumb:


I've have been saying this to people for nearly a year now. :thumb: I've tried Nonolex, A/CQuartz and GTechniq and love the self cleaning properties but the application leaves me cold and the durability is far in excess of our requirements as avid detailers. :lol: These products have pushed the technology and limits of detailing, for which I am grateful, but I see them more for use by the Pro's on cars that aren't owned by detailing enthusiasts.

There's nothing like the experience of owning and applying a nice high end carnauba wax in my opinion. 

Alan W


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I agree with Gally, detailing is about having fun, whilst keeping your car looking great. That can mean different things, to different people. Some people like applying sealants, some like applying waxes. Some people like trying lots of different products, some like to stick to what they know and love.

I love applying waxes, but my car has sealant applied to it at the moment. I love the finish the sealant has left on my car (Werkstat) but I also felt that something was "missing", not applying a wax. 

I have 3 zymol waxes, which I bought about August time last year, still unused, but I will be using them come the better weather. I have plenty of dodo waxes, plus Victoria waxes too. My point is, if YOU want to try a more expensive wax and you can afford it, then buy it. You can read hundred of reviews and comments by people on here, but at the end of the day, it's YOUR personal choice. Only YOU will know how it felt to apply the wax to your car, how easy it was (or not) to use, what sort of finish it left on your car, etc, etc, compared to other products that you have used. The only way to know if its worth it, is to try it for yourself. 

Have fun whatever you decide :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I appreciate the packaging, the more pleasant smells of the oils etc used typically in more expensive waxes rather than the cheap solvents in the cheaper products, the wow factor and call me a snob but I like using something that the typical user from halfords probably doesn't even know exists tbh. The results maybe similar, or even the same but I enjoy using expensive products more than i do cheaper ones.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

cheaper/middle price range for me, yes the expensive waxes are nice and i have dabbled with a few in the past but imo the products are the same in one way or another so its pointless paying over the odds just for packaging and glossy hype.

dodojuice and collinite etc do a fantastic job for a realistic price, i find swissvax over rated and over priced, not saying its rubbish because it isnt but you can get the same pleasure from a tub of dodo's finest or collinite and have money left to spend for another day.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Alan W said:


> These products have pushed the technology and limits of detailing, for which I am grateful, but I see them more for use by the Pro's on cars that aren't owned by detailing enthusiasts.
> 
> There's nothing like the experience of owning and applying a nice high end carnauba wax in my opinion.
> 
> Alan W


I wish I had your nounce with words. Pretty much perfect what I was trying to say,


Blueberry said:


> I agree with Gally, detailing is about having fun, whilst keeping your car looking great. That can mean different things, to different people. Some people like applying sealants, some like applying waxes. Some people like trying lots of different products, some like to stick to what they know and love.
> 
> I love applying waxes, but my car has sealant applied to it at the moment. I love the finish the sealant has left on my car (Werkstat) but I also felt that something was "missing", not applying a wax.
> 
> Have fun whatever you decide :thumb:


I actually don't even consider Werstat _that_ cold in sealant terms, still a lot of hand work and applying with a great "warm" finish.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> I appreciate the packaging, the more pleasant smells of the oils etc used typically in more expensive waxes rather than the cheap solvents in the cheaper products, the wow factor and call me a snob but I like using something that the typical user from halfords probably doesn't even know exists tbh. The results maybe similar, or even the same but I enjoy using expensive products more than i do cheaper ones.


Couldn't agree more with this  Actually, at the begginig of my detailing journey I was very sceptical about big posh names like SV or Zymol,mostly due to inffluence made by Dave KG's opinions about differences in LSP looks. But now it's all the fun about trying new,expensive waxes that honestly I don't really need, but I love to try them


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

My opinion? Buy the basic stuff first, there are many thinks you should have in your arsenal (Colly, Carlack, Dodo, AG, Megs, FK, OPT, Zaino, CG, ClearKote, Victoria, R222, Gtechniq etc.). Then you may spend your money for overpriced (yet high quality) luxury...


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

you have to go through the 'right of passage' first, bad work your way up to the more expensive stuff. You can't just have one tub of wax, so even if you just splashed out and spent all your money on Vintage, you'll still be left wondering.....


----------

